
Prestigious journal pulls paper about chemical attack in Syria after backlash - sohkamyung
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2019/10/prestigious-journal-pulls-paper-about-chemical-attack-syria-after-backlash
======
nabla9
"Emeritus professor over 70" is a dangerous thing. Lots of free time, not
responsible for anyone and extremely confident and argues very convincingly.

Postel was right about Patriot missile success rate and accuracy in the Gulf
War, but that was then.

